
These Are the Top Drone Photos in the World - ZoeZoeBee
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2016/07/pictures-drone-photography-contest-winners-dronestagram/
======
mooreds
Beautiful photos. Make sure you scroll through the gallery (you can skip the
story).

